# 1958 Partagas Cuban 21"



## aboo (Feb 7, 2016)

New here, I'll start of by introducing myself. My name is Nick, whatsup? pleased to meet you all. I fell into a situation that has acquired me this 1958 partagas cuban cigar. Just gonna post some pics, and lemme know what you guys think! Sorry if the pictures are too big or need cropped, I am new here and haven't figured it all out yet!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Sup, Nick.
Welcome to Puff.
That's a beauty of a stick.


----------



## aboo (Feb 7, 2016)

Rondo said:


> Sup, Nick.
> 
> Welcome to Puff.
> 
> That's a beauty of a stick.


Thanks much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

Welcome Nick! You gonna smoke that thing or shoot pool with it? :wink2:


----------



## aboo (Feb 7, 2016)

CritterBuddy said:


> Welcome Nick! You gonna smoke that thing or shoot pool with it? :wink2:


Wanted to smoke it til I got offered a couple hundred bucks for it. Dunno what I'm gonna do with it! I'd like to know what it's worth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

aboo said:


> Wanted to smoke it til I got offered a couple hundred bucks for it. Dunno what I'm gonna do with it! I'd like to know what it's worth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to know the value without knowing the provenance and how it has been stored. If you're serious, you might contact Ajay at the LCdH in Teddington.

He would be able to give you an idea of what it's worth.


----------



## aboo (Feb 7, 2016)

bpegler said:


> Hard to know the value without knowing the provenance and how it has been stored. If you're serious, you might contact Ajay at the LCdH in Teddington.
> 
> He would be able to give you an idea of what it's worth.


Right on, how would I go about contacting ajay? Thanks for the advice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSoldier (Jan 12, 2016)

Welcome! 

That's a very nice stick for sure! I didn't know they made them that big, what a cool wall hanger that would be (if it was dried out of course!).

I personally wouldn't smoke it(being a collector of unique items such as this), it would be too unique to just burn up, but that's just me, it's one hell of a conversation piece and now I want one!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

aboo said:


> Right on, how would I go about contacting ajay? Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[email protected]

One of the top experts on rare Havanas.

And, a real gentleman.

Best of luck.


----------



## aboo (Feb 7, 2016)

TheSoldier said:


> Welcome!
> 
> That's a very nice stick for sure! I didn't know they made them that big, what a cool wall hanger that would be (if it was dried out of course!).
> 
> I personally wouldn't smoke it(being a collector of unique items such as this), it would be too unique to just burn up, but that's just me, it's one hell of a conversation piece and now I want one!


It's not dried out, quite smoke able still to be honest! And thanks! I don't collect so I will be looking to unload it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboo (Feb 7, 2016)

bpegler said:


> [email protected]
> 
> One of the top experts on rare Havanas.
> 
> ...


Just emailed him. Very much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarHaltam (Dec 14, 2016)

i would definitely save it. Unless someone trades you with a box of Davidoffs or opus X


----------

